# Gonna give the clips up



## Wetdog (7 Aug 2016)

so as anybody got a set of fairly good ordinary pedals before I go the shop?

Mick


----------



## broady (7 Aug 2016)

Do you mean spd or spd-sl type, or cages?
And why don't you like them?


----------



## Wetdog (7 Aug 2016)

I have difficulty in un-clipping from them. I have them set light and can't turn my foot far enough to unclip. It's the same both sides as knee injuries have seen me off.

Mick


----------



## broady (7 Aug 2016)

Have you got single release or multi release cleats?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Aug 2016)

Wetdog said:


> I have difficulty in un-clipping from them. I have them set light and can't turn my foot far enough to unclip. It's the same both sides as knee injuries have seen me off.
> 
> Mick



I favour old 70s/80s type touring & narrower roadie type pedals, good grippy tines in a range of Footwear, all mine have proven reliable and spinny without intervention and I've never paid more than a couple of quid from a bike jumble for any.
You could consider toeclips with/out straps if you feel the need to feel more connected to the bike but not cleated.


----------



## Wetdog (7 Aug 2016)

Haven't got a bloody clue 

Ang on and I'll get a picture for you.

Mick


----------



## Wetdog (7 Aug 2016)

There ya go


----------



## midlife (7 Aug 2016)

I use SPD's even with my wrecked knee can clip on and off fairly well 

Shaun


----------



## broady (7 Aug 2016)

Spd-sl's are harder than spd's imo.
If it was me I would go for either spd's (if your shoes take the cleats) or toe clips.
Plain flats are alright for flat rides (again imo before someone shoots me down)


----------



## Wetdog (7 Aug 2016)

Cheers Broady, so what are spd's?
Fairly new and know nowt, thicker than custard 
You wouldn't recommend flats then, I'm no Chris Froome so just do the gentle stuff at the mo.

Anymore got reccomendations

On the pic of my shoe, take no notice of the nail varnish. It's not me, honest


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2016)

Wetdog said:


> Cheers Broady, so what are spd's?
> Fairly new and know nowt, thicker than custard
> You wouldn't recommend flats then, I'm no Chris Froome so just do the gentle stuff at the mo.
> 
> ...


SPDs are on the right and very easy to unclip


----------



## alicat (7 Aug 2016)

SPDs are also much easier to walk in. I can't see much need for anything else except for pros.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Aug 2016)

alicat said:


> SPDs are also much easier to walk in. I can't see much need for anything else except for pros.



Yeh, but SPD pedals look like miniature bear / man traps and that gives me the willies. I literally have no mechanical understanding of what all those innards do. 
A look pedal is a thing of beauty and simplicity. :-)


----------



## Mandragora (7 Aug 2016)

I have SPD's and a knackered knee. I struggle to get my foot out too. The other foot's fine, but I'm still quite a newby at this and also a wuss. In the end I've settled for the pedals which are cleats one side and flats the other. In reality what that means is mostly flats and a lot of procrastination.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2016)

@Wetdog i presume you want some good oldpedals with toe cages on ?


----------



## Wetdog (7 Aug 2016)

@biggs682 its lookin that way dude. If I went spd's it's a new pair of shoes


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2016)

Wetdog said:


> @biggs682 its lookin that way dude. If I went spd's it's a new pair of shoes



i might have a few pairs


----------



## Wetdog (7 Aug 2016)

Beltin, let me know the money dude, and no I haven't.


----------



## bonsaibilly (7 Aug 2016)

If not, I've got a pair of "normal" pedals without clips buckles or anything else, they got took off my new mtb at point of sale... come and have a looksee if you want - I'm in Warrington too!

Wouldn't want much for them, a tenner like..

BB


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Aug 2016)

Be wary of that @biggs682 ...

At first it may seem like just an innocent pair of flat pedals but before you know it you'll be riding round on a Peugeot with original parts and discussing Columbus tubing.


----------



## broady (7 Aug 2016)

@Wetdog 
I have flat pedals in my work bikes most of the time as I have to wear shoes. But if it's a day just in the office the I put the spd pedals on as they are dead easy to unclip in traffic etc. The cleats are metal so wear better than the plastic spd-sl ones.

I find flats are functional, but they aren't any fun.

Also, are you sure your shoes can't take the two bolt cleats to? A lot can, even though they aren't then recessed.


----------



## midlife (7 Aug 2016)

Don't ask me why but I have these in my Carbon/ Alu Basso ....




Shaun


----------



## User32269 (8 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Don't ask me why but I have these in my Carbon/ Alu Basso ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a set the same but find the clip on platforms too small, had more "moments" than being clipped in!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yeh, but SPD pedals look like miniature bear / man traps and that gives me the willies. I literally have no mechanical understanding of what all those innards do.
> A look pedal is a thing of beauty and simplicity. :-)


A520s look OK on a road bike.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2016)

Here's a set fitted to my 653 TT bike.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Don't ask me why but I have these in my Carbon/ Alu Basso ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and me on one of my Ian Mays


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2016)

Wetdog said:


> Beltin, let me know the money dude, and no I haven't.



will get 10 mins later tonight and pm you


----------



## Nibor (8 Aug 2016)

Wetdog said:


> @biggs682 its lookin that way dude. If I went spd's it's a new pair of shoes


Not necessarily
http://www.tweekscycles.com/Product...Q5lgmwxjtBKAOV1C7u7Y0nSmbEnN6sBldMxoCMrrw_wcB


----------



## Wetdog (8 Aug 2016)

You star, I am leaning toward spd now with this great find


----------



## vickster (8 Aug 2016)

M520 for the win, single sided clipless pedals like the A520 are a faff, as the mechanism seems to always be on the bottom, although might be ok with flipping the pedal to clip in if used to SPDSLs

M520 are double sided and well under £20 new with cleats 

Look good on a roadbike too IMO

My knees aren't great but no issues, more of an ankle than knee twist. I use single release cleats as I'm used to them but you might like the multi release SH56. Will have to buy separately from the pedals I think


----------



## rivers (8 Aug 2016)

I have m520s on my road bike. I like them. But if you still want some flats, I have a set similar to these kicking about: 
https://www.evanscycles.com/m-part-classic-metal-cage-pedals-EV173682


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> will get 10 mins later tonight and pm you



@Wetdog just looked and all i have in older style pedals are a couple of pairs of campag ones which i really ought to keep sorry


----------



## Wetdog (8 Aug 2016)

Ok bud no worries


----------



## Profpointy (8 Aug 2016)

broady said:


> Do you mean spd or spd-sl type, or cages?
> And why don't you like them?




Surely he means thise clips to stop your trousers going in the chain. It's OK if you tuck em in your socks, but you need longer socks.


..... sorry couldn't resist


----------



## broady (8 Aug 2016)

Iove the trouser clips!!
I used to laugh at my uncle when he wore them and now I own 3 pairs!!


----------

